# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  mousetweaks user repository for Ubuntu 7.10

## frafu

Hello, 

It might take some time until Mousetweaks will be available in the Universe repository of Ubuntu 7.10.

Consequently, I am offering it in the meantime by using the Personal Package Archive (PPA) service offered by Launchpad. The PPA can be seen as personal repositories that users can setup to offer their programs to the public. 

By adding my PPA to the Software Sources in Ubuntu, you will be able to install Mousetweaks with the Synaptic Package Manager in the same way that you do it for other programs. However, I  give you the permission to use my PPA and the software offered by it, only if you do so at your own risk. 

My PPA is located here: 
for the binaries (i396 and amd64 architectures): 


```
 
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/frafu/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
```

for the source 


```
 
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/frafu/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
```

You can find more information about how to add my PPA to your software sources in the "Install Mousetweaks and an updated the version of onboard" section of the following page: 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibilit...dAndDwellAtGDM


By the way, Mousetweaks is hosted on Launchpad at the following address: 
https://launchpad.net/mousetweaks


Best regards. 

Francesco

----------

